# How to socialize with pet pigeon



## ohlivya (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello all,

I adopted a rescued (injured) homer (April) about a month and a half back. We were bonding wonderfully — she would let me hold her and give her neck scritches etc. — until quite recently. She now seems to want nothing to do with me and will puff up, coo and peck at me viciously when I come near her. 

I *think* this is a result of her associating me with capture as I recently completed a 14-day course of antibiotics which had to be administered to her orally every day and she HATED it. 

So, to get to the point, I am wondering if anyone has any tips for re-socializing a bird/for helping a bird like you better? I really love my pij, and I miss cuddling with her so much. I am so worried she may dislike me forever now post-antibiotics and I am sincerely hoping there may be some way(s) to re-build our friendship!

Thanks in advance,
Olivia (and April)


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

She likely is experiencing adolescence hormones. Suggest you just wait it out. Both our rescued ferals did that, pecking and even wing slapping for a while, but they grew out of this. Are you sure you have a female and not a male? Either way, they can't hurt you. Just keep trying. They don't like forced meds but are forgiving and live in the moment.


----------



## ohlivya (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks cwebster — I am not sure if she is a boy or a girl actually! May be male. In terms of adolescence, she is two years old. Is that too old to be experiencing pigeon adolescence or does that make sense? 

Last but not least —*any tips on how to win him/her back over?

Thanks again,
Olivia


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeon hormonal behavior seems triggered by daylight...this week was the longest day of the year! You might want to try bobbing your head and see what your lovely birdie does. Ours like to bob their heads back to us. Do you have any birdie toys? Ours like parakeet toys and will attack the ones viciously that have a bell. I take the toy, hang it from a long string, and then move it around and they love that. Also, to see if you have a male or female, you might want to see how he/she responds to a mirror. Ours both turned out to be girl pigeons. I've never had a male pigeon so don't know how they act. I originally thought Fiona, our latest rescue, was a male but then she laid eggs! Just be patient and your birdie will be your best friend again, soon, I hope. Phoebe used to attack a straw parakeet toy; we made it into a game and she suddenly was my best friend, after trying to bite and wing slap me for several weeks (she was injured when we got her too).


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

If it's hanging out in a specific area it may have staked that out as her/his personal territory and when you come into that the bird defends it. 
Try hand feeding little seeds/ pigeon candy and being patient and letting the bird come to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello all,

I adopted a rescued (injured) homer (April) about a month and a half back. We were bonding wonderfully — she would let me hold her and give her neck scritches etc. — until quite recently. She now seems to want nothing to do with me and will puff up, coo and peck at me viciously when I come near her. 

I *think* this is a result of her associating me with capture as I recently completed a 14-day course of antibiotics which had to be administered to her orally every day and she HATED it. 


*Thank you for taking on this pet bird. They are fun.

Pigeons do not have human emotions. The bird is possibly defending itself and its territory. Does the bird attack you when you come near (or inside) her/his territory?... like a cage or other area that has been designated for the bird?

The bird will take on as much real estate as you allow it to have, and will defend it. I have a friend who allowed her bird exclusive use of the dining room. Now when anyone comes in he chases after them and pecks them at their heels until they leave the room. LOL

Also, as birds mature they do start taking on the male or female role and become more independent as their personalities are displayed.

You should also look at this behavior as a compliment to yourself. The bird sees you as an equal, it may also be feeling much better (thanks to you), and is adapting to a human world.

Try feeding the bird from your hand only, and the bird will see you as his/her source of food. He/she will respond and become a bit more friendly.

You might also want to get the bird a friend, once you figure out the gender. *


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If you want to pm me me I have a video of how to hold the bird by your face and pet their heads, I have tamed down tons of birds, fairly quickly, I can grab up hens and fuss them up that would never even allow you close, now they hound me for affection. They follow me all over the house, its quite funny AND irritating at the same time, to have a flock of poopers dropping turds all over hahaha. I love em tho, the birds not the turds hahahaha. My one hen Beanie literally does this pigeon sprint to get to me, HILARIOUS, I should video that.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats great CBL! Yes, please video that, beanie sounds amazing!


----------

